# Creamy Blue Cheese Dressing Recipe



## chez suz (Dec 11, 2004)

I love blue cheese..
Here are 2 of my favorite versions

Equal portions of sour cream and mayo
Lots of chunks of blue cheese
A good hit of red wine vinegar
salt, pepper
a pinch of cayenne
mix all


1C buttermilk
4 oz blue cheese
chopped up shallot
1TBS red wine vinegar
salt, pepper
and yes...pinch of cayenne

Serve these over iceberg lettuce wedges
For an extra treat..top w/crumbled bacon


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks, I love bleu cheese!

 Barbara


----------



## marmalady (Dec 11, 2004)

The buttermilk one's my fave!

When I lived in Cambridge, Mass, whenever we were 'flush', we'd go to a little French restaurant on Mt. Auburn St, and order a bowl of French Onion Soup and wedge of iceberg with roquefort dressing over it.  Those were the days!


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 1, 2005)

These recipes look so good, I may have to make one of them this week. Thanks for the recipes!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 15, 2005)

What is a shallot?  Isn't it some kind of onion?  In what part of the store do I find them?


----------



## Maidrite (Apr 15, 2005)

I am with Barbara, I love Blue Cheese   . My question is there anything better? I Thinks Not  Thanks for the recipes.


----------



## PA Baker (Apr 15, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> What is a shallot? Isn't it some kind of onion? In what part of the store do I find them?


 
ITK, a shallot is similar to an onion, but sweeter, and IMO, milder, too.  They are on the smallish side and have a brown skin.  In my grocery store, you can buy them in packages of about a half dozen.  They're in the produce section, usually by the onions and garlic or by the "specialty" dried garlic, sun-dried tomatoes, etc.


----------

